# Portsea salmon adventure, 5/11



## Guest

As previously mentioned in another thread, a trip out to my 'secret' salmon haunt in the Portsea area is brewing for Sunday the 5th of November (a great day to celebrate as far as I'm concerned). Any AKFF'ers are welcome to tag along. My only request to those that do is to keep the location close to their chests and refrain from revealing it on the web, coz those goddamned commercial fishoes are watching.

I haven't yet decided on a time but I'm guessing Hobie Vic will want in and he may be limited to an early start, which might mean a 4:30ish launch. Thats about perfect I reckon because we'd reach the spot at the ideal time. That said, in my exerience so far, the salmon there will bite any time of day or tide.

Who's keen?


----------



## Squidder

I'm keen 5th :wink: Although even if we all launch at the same time, me and my barge will be last to arrive at the spot......as long as all you hobie folk leave a nice clear wake for me to follow I should be sweet


----------



## Rod L

Sound's great 5/11, but I'll have to see if the stork delivers over the next few days before I commit


----------



## PoddyMullet

I'm in 5th (conditional to later approval), thanks for the offer. Portsea maybe a case of giving over launch and GPS co-ord's though so any stragglers can play catch up...it's a fair drive for me and I don't want to slow ya's down. Squid's you'll still beat me to the mark, my slow lures are usually whimping along for the unexpected


----------



## Milt

If I can make it along i may just tag along with team squid and pick up mushi on the way somewhere??? Sounds like a Portsea Mangoe adventure is on the cards go the *****'s!!! Be in touch soon and hoping work doesn't interfere with my plans!!!

Good luck with the stork thing Rod :?

Best regards Milt,


----------



## Kevin

5th I'd love to be in on this. However I am organising a camping/kayaking weekend with my sons at an estuary past Apollo bay for then.

So I'll be watching for your report with interest. Just out of interest how far do you need to paddle? I know that you mentioned that it is a reasonable distance.


----------



## Guest

Wow, good reaction. Excellent. It won't matter if you're running late because we'll be pretty easy to spot if you just start heading in the right direction (towards the heads from PS pier). Send me a PM and I'll give you the GPS co'rds and distance. I'd rather not mention these details on a public forum though, due to my paranoia about certain commercial and stinkboater types that might be paying too much attention.

I should mention that this spot does have a fairly strong current at times and the best way to get the fish it seems is to continually paddle through it, back and forth. Over the period of a couple of hours you're likely to expell more energy than on the trips to and back. It's not a terribly long distance to get to it and is usually a really pleasant paddle, but there's a good chance you'll be pretty buggered on the way back... depending on how long you choose to stay active in the hot zone. It's pretty hard to leave though - if the fish are as active as they have been in the past 5 times I've been there, you'll see what I mean.

There are a few really nice squid opportunities along the way as well and trolling to and from the salmon spot can result in pinkies, couta and flatties. There's a fair bit on the menu really. 
Good luck on the big day Rod, whenever that might be


----------



## hoit

Hi 5/11,

I'm certainly keen to get amoungst the Salmon. I was hoping the trip might of been for this Sunday as I'm not sure I can it next Sunday.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Rod L

Thanks 5th!
The wind forecast looks good for this Sunday at the moment.
Anyone keen on a Half Moon Bay launch to have a crack slightly north of the norm?
With daylight savings kicking in, sunrise is at a more respectable 6:17 (although it will still feel like 5:17)


----------



## Milt

Hey guys I'm still keen for a Portsea adventure this Sunday weather permitting. Be in touch soon.

Milt,


----------



## Guest

Yep, I'm still keen and as far as I can tell the weather looks like it'll be pretty good. Hobie Vic can't make it (too busy playing with catamarans for the weekend) so there's no need to set a start time to accomodate 'the forces of no fun' as he puts it.

That, coupled with daylight savings, suggests to me that a 4:30 start isn't really required. I know time makes no difference to the salmon - they bite all day long... it's just a matter of finding them and I always seem to find them at the same spot. Making an early start would of course improve our chances on other species though. There's some good squid very close to where we launch and pinkies can be found along the way.

So I'm thinking of a 5:30 launch instead. I get the impression that'll suit a few guys better and at the end of the day it shouldn't make much diff to the overall catch. I reckon we can play it by ear, but I was also thinking we could spend the first hour going for squid, which will help out anyone running late because we'd be pretty easy to spot from the launch area.

That would leave a fairly relaxed start time of 5:30 - 6:30ish (I'll be there at 5:30).


----------



## Milt

It will take me about 2 hours to get there so I think a 6:30ish launch would suit me better. Talk soon


----------



## Squidder

I like the idea of the early start 5th, those thumper squid bite best at daybreak. I'll be there at 5:30 :wink:


----------



## Rod L

I'm out guys
No delivery yet so the chances are pretty high I'll be required elsewhere
Good luck all, I hope you dong 'em


----------



## PoddyMullet

I'm still under starters orders 5th...will let ya know soon if I'm let loose again


----------



## Guest

I've sent out some PM's to those who sound like they'll be coming along on Sunday to provide some more info on where we'll be fishing. It's fairly important info to for a couple of reasons (you'll see why when you read it). 
So if you plan to come along but haven't received a PM from me, let me know and I'll pass it on.


----------



## Mushi

Squidder and Milt are trying to coax me into the colossal early morning trip from NE Melb down to Portsea. I'm still a maybe at this stage (will confirm). Would you be able to shoot me a PM too Mr 5th, thanks


----------



## Squidder

Come on nipple-licker, you know you want to :wink:

You could always come down a little later in the morning and meet us on the water :?:


----------



## Guest

Mushi, done


----------



## Mushi

5th are you sure you're not organising an akff boot camp? Looking at the tides for the heads, low is about 5am and high is about 11.45am. Are we going to be performing a hell paddle towards the heads?


----------



## Milt

My thoughts excatly Mush 

I've had a bit of a cold this week and will need to muster up some energy for this one. May pop a few beroccas in readyness. But god damn it i got to catch some salmon to both put on the table and use as snapper baits the day after.

Anyone keen for a smoke :lol: :lol: :lol: "smoked Aussie salmon that is" :wink:

I'll be giving it a go should all go to plan 

Milt,


----------



## Guest

Mushi, have no fear - it's not that far. And the tide will be on our side as we head out there and I imagine we'll all be trolling anyhoo. Depending on how long we stay out there, it'll probably be easy going coming in as well. Change of tide or incoming tide make for a pretty easy return. In any case, heading in or out, a slower troll might just be more productive.

If anything, the one place you're likely to spend some energy is actually trolling at the hot spot - higher speeds seem more productive than slow. And at certain times of the tide, paddling up current in a few spots is a bit of a push. That said, it would probably also be an excellent idea to anchor up near to the hotzone and just cast into it. I'm thinking about doing that for a change this time. If you like the sound of that, it may well pay to bring some berley to help bring em to ya.


----------



## PeterJ

Hey 5th , you already told em where the fish are. By the way they run spotters all across the bay from shore so if you are out there getting fish , they know.


----------



## PoddyMullet

My application has been approved, so I'm a starter aswell. Catch the gaggle there. Cheers for organising this one :wink:


----------



## Rod L

Good luck everyone.
I want to see pictures of jumping salmon please (might be a job for the Hobie yakkers :wink: )


----------



## Guest

Will give it my best shot Rod


----------



## Milt

Mr Poddymeister look forward to finally catching up see you there around 5:30 ish eik :shock:

Jaz congratulations once again and that fine haul of snapper you managed this morning highly looking forward to the pics. 

5th see you there mate and thanks again for organising the trip.

Rod I'm tipping I'll be passing the hibernation bear back over to you mate catch you soon. 

Milt,


----------



## Mushi

I'm in now, bloody hell its and early start from u here! Thanks to Milt for the lift down. And thanx for the info 5th. By the way, how deep is the main fishing area that we're heading? just wondering which anchor rope to bring, cheers


----------



## hoit

Good luck guys. I will be studying tomorrow instead


----------



## Rod L

Well??????


----------



## hoit

The study session went well. :wink:


----------



## Rod L

My baby session went well.
8lb 15 of baby girl - Perri Simone
My best catch to date :wink:


----------



## hoit

Rod L said:


> My baby session went well.
> 8lb 15 of baby girl - Perri Simone
> My best catch to date :wink:


Congratulations. Wow, that is a good sized one. 8)


----------



## paffoh

Ooooo its November the 5th today! <shudders>

Special day?


----------



## Dodge

Rod congratulations to you and your lady on the arrival of your bub


----------



## PoddyMullet

Congrats Rod...and welcome to the world Perri Simone. Now that Blake fella has some serious fishing competition in the family (with your good self in charge of tying the rigs) :wink: 

Re Portsea, I'll leave it for 5th to report on as he was the kind organiser. I did have beans for tea last night though


----------



## Rod L

Thanks guys.
Here's a pic just because I'm a proud dad (5 min old)


----------



## Squidder

Congratulations Rod and Mrs Rod!   And what a great name, I like Perri :wink: Your surname isn't Winkle is it? :lol:


----------



## Mushi

Congrats Rod and the L family, thats great  Very good size too :!: Train that little casting arm early mate :wink:


----------



## Mushi

Congrats Rod and the L family, thats great  Very good size too :!: Train that little casting arm early mate :wink:


----------



## Milt

Congratulations Rod, she's a beauty and obviously has her mothers looks 

Milt,


----------



## Guest

Nice one Rod. 8 lb 15... is that a PB?


----------



## evarn

Congrats Rod,

Best start putting money aside now for her kayak fund!

Ivan


----------



## Kevin

Congratulations Rod and family. Another young one to share your passion of fishing and yakking with. I have just come back from an enjoyable camping/fishing, yakking weekend (Aire River down past Apollo Bay) with my two sons.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQlduVUAABNTgAASQIVUoC/n36AgAHUNQm0hhPUepoaaYg1T9KGIxADTNJoQMQgjO9oXAKqm1ZeXMrClXsO+xOyTIXVCakwBvhmdqVaIz9yQRUUzXXpE1u5C0DBzdUlsDuJAsYoNA96iSaRSPLbeoJHhwCOI/F3JFOFCQCV25VQ=


----------



## CaptainFur

Congratulations! Perri is a very nice name.


----------



## PhilipL

Congrats Rod!!!!!!!!
She's gorgeous.


----------



## ScottLovig

Congrats Rod, nice catch, they seem to be in season.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Rod L

Thanks all.
Everyone is home now and settling in.
It might be a while before I show my face on the water, but plenty of chances to see what's happening via the forum.
Keep me entertained guys!


----------



## Jeffo

congrats mate,

good to hear all are home & well


----------

